# NADH Therapy for CFIDS Patients



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Personally, I have taken NADH (under my doctor's orders), I wasn't sure if anyone else here had tried it, so I thought I would share this.Posted to the Co-Cure list...


> quote:Comparison of oral nicotinamide adenine dinucleotide (NADH) versusconventional therapy for chronic fatigue syndrome.Journal: P R Health Sci J. 2004 Jun;23(2):89-93.Authors: Santaella ML, Font I, Disdier OM.Affioliation: Department of Medicine, University of Puerto Rico School ofMedicine, Medical Sciences Campus, San Juan, Puerto Rico.NLM Citation: PMID: 15377055OBJECTIVE: To compare effectiveness of oral therapy with reducednicotinamide adenine dinucleotide (NADH) to conventional modalities oftreatment in patients with chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS).BACKGROUND: CFS is a potentially disabling condition of unknown etiology.Although its clinical presentation is associated to a myriad of symptoms,fatigue is a universal and essential finding for its diagnosis. Notherapeutic regimen has proven effective for this condition.METHODS: A total of 31 patients fulfilling the Centers for DiseaseControl criteria for CFS, were randomly assigned to either NADH ornutritional supplements and psychological therapy for 24 months. Athorough medical history, physical examination and completion of aquestionnaire on the severity of fatigue and other symptoms wereperformed each trimester of therapy. In addition, all of them underwentevaluation in terms of immunological parameters and viral antibodytiters. Statistical analysis was applied to the demographic data, as wellas to symptoms scores at baseline and at each trimester of therapy.RESULTS: The twelve patients who received NADH had a dramatic andstatistically significant reduction of the mean symptom score in thefirst trimester (p < 0.001). However, symptom scores in the subsequenttrimesters of therapy were similar in both treatment groups. Elevated IgGand Ig E antibody levels were found in a significant number of patients.CONCLUSIONS: Observed effectiveness of NADH over conventional treatmentin the first trimester of the trial and the trend of improvement of thatmodality in the subsequent trimesters should be further assessed in alarger patient sample.


----------

